# Candy bar cake and pie gift idea



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Would be good for a prize for best costume. Not sure If I would attempt it or not but creative idea..


----------



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

Those are really clever ideas!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the first one as a prize. What if you got a foam head & made a Skull out of candy by hot glueing? Just don't melt the Choc Choc.


----------



## seasonsgrt (Sep 14, 2011)

I also think these are fabulous! I did a search and found the store that sells them and where you must have gotten the pics  - It's cookiepots.com and I'm going to send the cake to my son in college -he will love it!!!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Mirage2u (Aug 7, 2011)

You think they just glue/taped that candy onto stryofoam for the cake?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

It can't be that hard. I would definitely give it a try! I would do the "cake" and instead of the ribbon, maybe attach a small Halloween figurine as a topper.


----------



## Mirage2u (Aug 7, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking. Maybe a skull? I'm doing a True Blood party, any ideas?


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I think that candy bar cake is awesome and I would love to receive something like that!


----------

